# Looking for crew for overnight trips



## Mikvi

I'm in the process of buying a 36ft center console to run offshore for overnight trips. The boat will fish 8 easily, but I'd like to keep it down to six if possible. I don't know the cost of the trips, but guestimating <$200.00. Depends on fuel consumption. At the moment I really need someone who has the capacity to tow this boat about 5 miles, but I'll work something out, and eventually break down and buy a 1 ton.

I'm retired, so the governing factor for me is the weather. I don't like getting beat to death out there. I have gear, but additional gear is always useful. The boat has storage for over 20 rods.

The boat is equipped with outriggers and I have loads of trolling gear.

The plan is to do a few trips to the edge over the winter, and as soon as it's warm enough, hit the rigs.

PM me with name and # if interested and I'll call and touch base with you.

Mike


----------



## Frenchy

*PM sent*

PM sent, thanks for the offer...


----------



## 24ft fishmaster

Just sold my boat today so I'm boatless ! Would love the opportunity to go out fishing sometime


----------



## maui

*Lets Fish*

Hi Mike,
Its John, I have the Boat Maui, from Mentor Ohio. I am in town till the 7th of Jan. I have a one ton if u still need a tow. Lets fish call me 216-316-1737


----------



## floorman1

*fishing*

I would like to fish with you I can be reached at 334-294-9848 Jonathan


----------



## The Raven

I'd love to go, and so would my son (he's 30). We just need a little "heads up" so we can plan. Thanks.


----------



## Mark Collins

Would love to go with you. have my own tackle and know how to clean a boat
Mark Collins
256-996-9035


----------



## Mikvi

Just gettting finished up on the boat. Needed allot more electrical work than I expected and decided to replace the electronics and add radar. Davlor spent time going through the motors so everything is fine there. Boat should be up and running well by the weekend. I will be doing a few short shakedown trips in the next couple of weeks, and then it's all about waiting for good weather. I have noted everyone's phone numbers and will start calling as soon as everything is together. I expect overnight trips, including gas, oil and ice to run about $150.00 per person for a crew of six. Boat cruises at 36mph in good seas.


----------



## CCC

I just got back from the desert last week, might be going back in a couple of weeks don't have much in the way of offshore gear as I am an inshore guy mostly but would love to head out with you guys if you have a trip between now and end of Jan, just let me know.


----------



## Fowlweather_13

Always looking to hook up and head out to the deep water I have a 18ft bay boat and am always looking for people to go with and split the cost so if you have space on one of those trips give me a call 1850-333-7040


----------



## onoahi

*Add me to your list.*

Been to the rigs dozens of times, have lots of gear. Would love to make new fishing buddies. I'm in Orange Beach 251-223-6522.


----------



## ak555

Very interested in joining your potential overnight crew list. I just PM'd you my information. Looking forward to hearing from you. 

Thank you.

Regards, 

AK


----------



## rodd1616

*Crew Fishing*

I'm back every 8 days or so from service (retired military). I wish to fish as much as possible, have own gear, will split fuel, ice bait and work hard. Would like to go to the rigs.

V/R
Rodney
[email protected]


----------



## Mikvi

Thanks for all the replies.

As of today the boat is about 1 week from being ready to go. Kind of frustrated as I just missed two good weather windows. Chris from expert detailing is working on the boat and should be finished Monday. Looks like he's doing an awesome job. I will have the upholstery completley replaced by next weekend. I have 2 on-board battery chargers arriving Monday and should take a day to install. So.... should be ready to go by next weekend. I'll start calling as soon as we have a weather window.


----------



## Thebasskidd

Call me man 8507126216 I have alot of experience fishing and am willing to work!!!


----------



## maui

Hi its Maui, Back in town call me John 216-316-1737


----------



## maui

Mike 
John from Ohio I am staying in town for a couple more weeks. Lets fish 216-316-1737


----------



## Mikvi

Just waiting on weather


----------



## maui

Mike 
I'm having cabin fever I NEED TO FISH. I'll try Monday inside if its ruff. call me in the early AM if u want to go with me.
John (Maui)


----------



## maui

Hi Mike it's John (Maui) I am in town till May 14th
do u think it will ever stop blowing
John


----------



## kiefersdad

I'm a retired guy also and can go out on a relatively short notice. Just give me a call at home in East Milton, Fl. 850 623 9296 Been fishing in New England and I'm new to this areas fish. I have poles for various sizes of fish and ready made rigs. thanks, Mike


----------



## bentrodz4l

200 for a overnight trip hell ya man...im currently deployed to afghasnstian right now but i will be returning early next month and im looking for a trip to do some big boy fishing i grow up on the water fishing 4,5 times a week...my phone is temporarly turned off cuz were over here but my email is [email protected] or just write me back up on here...appreciate it!!


----------



## maui

Hi Mike,
It's John (Maui) I'll be back in town on Thursday Of this week.
New e-mail address [email protected] 
talk to u later this week


----------



## Jgatorman

*Overnighter*

I am interested and will be in town 10/18-10/20. Willing to share expenses, workload and fish tales! 205 four two seven 2303 Jeff


----------



## 24ft fishmaster

Tuna time


----------



## ebbtide

*fishing*

Hi,
Spoke to you a few years ago but we never got together, I am retired also and also don't like to get beat up anymore and can go most any time weather is good, willing to pay my share and do whatever necessary back at the dock.

Bruce
251 269 9694


----------



## BoostinGST

I have a pretty open schedule when it comes to fishing lol. Hit me up and I have a few other guys who would be interested in an overnight trip. We also have our own gear (228)324-5113


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

850-619-9297 
Will also help clean boat, clean fish, and keep all sharks from stealing your fish.


----------



## CoastalDrift

*Fishing*

Hey Mike,
I love getting offshore any chance I can get. I'll help with gas,frozen baits, and food and drink. I lie to fish hard and have fun.
Thanks
John Hutchinson 
205-317-2027


----------

